# Lo básico de las antenas helicoidales



## asherar (Mar 17, 2015)

Esto acaba de ser publicado y lo subo para los interesados
Un saludo

_By Bill Slade, Orban Microwave (__March 10, 2015)_
With the  explosive growth of satellite-based services, the ability to receive or  transmit a tight 
beam of circularly polarized radiation while minimizing  unwanted radiation is imperative to 
maintaining good communication.   
For such demanding applications, the axial-mode quadrifilar helical  antenna provides a high 
performance and robust antenna platform both in  space as well as on the ground.                           

Traducción:
Con el crecimiento explosivo de los servicios basados en satélites, la capacidad de recibir 
o transmitir un haz estrecho de radiación circularmente polarizada mientras se minimiza la 
radiación no deseada es imprescindible para mantener una buena comunicación. 
 Para aplicaciones tan exigentes, la antena helicoidal en modo axial cuadrifilar proporciona un 
alto rendimiento y una sólida plataforma para la antena tanto en el espacio como en el suelo.

Descargar artículo: Lo basico de las antenas cuadrifilares.pdf (7MB) 

Source: Orban Microwave Inc.


----------

